# finished today



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey guys...here are a couple of projects we finished today.This 1 we removed popcorn celing,patched & repaired then put a knock down texture on it then painted it flat white. 



 This is a little bungalow we did with about 50 windows. All duration.That red covered the green in 1 coat!


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

What tape are you using to tape off the walls there?

I am guessing this is not the "green" painters tape that gets sold at the paint store by the box.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just plain brown tape


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks good Aaron! Never been a big fan of knock-down texture on ceilings but I can understand the reasoning.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

put some oil in the sprayer.... Nice Job


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Looks good Aaron! Never been a big fan of knock-down texture on ceilings but I can understand the reasoning.


I haven't seen a smooth ceiling in a long time!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah I know. Alot of the older houses I worked on had them and some of the newer custom built ones. Removing popcorn and then skimming them out smooth would be a real pain.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Dunbar Painting said:


> What tape are you using to tape off the walls there?
> 
> I am guessing this is not the *"green" painters tape* that gets sold at the paint store by the box.


lacquer tape?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Yeah I know. Alot of the older houses I worked on had them and some of the newer custom built ones. Removing popcorn and then skimming them out smooth would be a real pain.


We have done a few.It's usually those who have just arrived from NY. or Boston or God forbid.....CANADA!:whistling2:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

LOL! I used to live in Tampa Aaron, I know exactly what you're talking about. Snow Bird Alert!


----------

